# How To Get Rid Of Cellulite



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Many people are under the impression that cellulite is somehow completely different than regular fat and that it requires some type of special or extreme intervention to get rid of it. The truth is, cellulite is simply regular body fat that has taken on a lumpy, dimpled, or “orange peel” appearance due to the presence [...]

*Read More...*


----------

